# Over Speed Chime 04 GTO



## pnpracing (Apr 18, 2011)

When I go to personalize my dash options I dont get a option to turn off the overspeed chime..I get the underspeed but not the overspeed. Damn thing goes off when I hit 40 MPH. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.gmpartshouse.com/downloads/manuals/gto/2004gto.pdf

Check 2-23


----------

